# ISO Toy Poodle in the Northeast



## EmmalLouEllen (May 12, 2020)

Hello, I’m a first time poster but have been lurking for a little while. We currently have a 14yo mini poodle named Emma. We lost our mini boy about two years ago and are currently looking to add a toy poodle puppy to the family.

Unfortunately, I am attempting to find a puppy sooner rather than later as my family are all currently WFH for the next couple months which is obviously ideal for a new puppy

I’ve been looking for a decent breeder who also isn’t charging more than about $1500, but am not finding many options in the Northeast region. I’m doing my best to balance quality puppy with price and I’m willing to travel within the entire northeast region for the right puppy, but I’m coming up short. Any breeder suggestions would be greatly appreciated, or please feel free to tell me if I’m off base for thinking I’ll be able to find a puppy for $1500.

Thanks for reading and your help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don;t know about his prices but think the best tpoo breeder in the Northeast is Rod of Rodells' toy poodles in Connecticut. I don't know him well but have seen him with dogs he was showing at places like Quinnipiac Poodle club and met the dogs and find them to have lovely personalities and to be very nicely built. If yo want more direct infor on him and his dogs talk to twyla a member here. Her Leonard is a boy from Rod who is a show prospect who went over size.


----------



## EmmalLouEllen (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation, I’ll give them a call.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

EmmalLouEllen said:


> Hello, I’m a first time poster but have been lurking for a little while. We currently have a 14yo mini poodle named Emma. We lost our mini boy about two years ago and are currently looking to add a toy poodle puppy to the family.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am attempting to find a puppy sooner rather than later as my family are all currently WFH for the next couple months which is obviously ideal for a new puppy
> 
> ...


I paid $2500 for my Leonard from Rodell's, he is worth every penny supper healthy and a good temperament. There is also Silverbirch in Hamilton NY, she does all the right things. I do not think you will be able to find a puppy for $1500 especially these days,


----------

